# Dark circles under eyes



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Since I've been depressed, I've been tired all the time, regardless of how much sleep I get. I have dark, purpley circles under my eyes. I never used to get them, even when I had problems with insomnia. 

My doctor asked me to get a blood test to check my levels of certain vitamins, as being low on vitamin D could contribute to feeling fatigued, but he pretty much said it's part of the depression. I feel really self-conscious about the dark patches and people keep commenting on how tired I look. 

I feel groggy/headachey most of the time, too. All these symptoms have been coming and going since last year. I went through a phase of it for a few months, then I started feeling better for a few months. The dark patches went and I had more energy. Now I'm back to being tired all the time and have these horrible dark circles again. I'm sick of it but I don't know how to make it better  Any advice/insight?


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel like this, and I have the dark circles. I know exercise does help me with the groggy feeling, but I feel like the dark circles are just something I have to live with/conceal. I know exercise is a sort of obvious suggestion, but maybe you're not getting enough? I know that when I get round to exercising properly I'll feel much better. I've also been eating really badly, which really doesn't help.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have them too and they look like ****..


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Allergic shiners? Might be having allergy symptoms. I know I get them when mine are acting up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Skyliner said:


> I feel like this, and I have the dark circles. I know exercise does help me with the groggy feeling, but I feel like the dark circles are just something I have to live with/conceal. I know exercise is a sort of obvious suggestion, but maybe you're not getting enough? I know that when I get round to exercising properly I'll feel much better. I've also been eating really badly, which really doesn't help.


I'm pretty sure I don't get enough exercise. I need to do more, but find it hard to motivate myself because I don't really enjoy it, except cycling. Eating better would probably help too.



copper said:


> Allergic shiners? Might be having allergy symptoms. I know I get them when mine are acting up.


What're allergic shiners? :con I have wondered if it's due to an allergy.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I get dark circles something fierce as well, they make me look like a zombie ghost. Any advice on how to get rid of them would be ever so grand.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I get them every now and then, even if I get tons of sleep. I kind of like how I look with them though. I think if I had some awesome looking black robes and a red lightsaber, I'd be a convincing sith. 

Yeah. I'm a geek. xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

While doing some online investigating I found this page, which has lots of tips:

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Black-Circles-Under-Your-Eyes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Drink plenty of water, get rest, and use eye cream.

A lot of it is genetic.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> While doing some online investigating I found this page, which has lots of tips:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Black-Circles-Under-Your-Eyes


Ah, from reading that it seems that mine are probably caused by allergies. Dang.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have them above my eyes as well. Exercise, sun, and water helps.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I just kinda accepted them as part of my face. I need like 9-10 hours of sleep to feel well-rested, so it's probably the result of getting less sleep than I need for a decade.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Cant help but I know it has been a lot worse since my depression took a huge turn. 

I do plenty of exercise, eat a solid diet, and drink probably on the side of too much water and I still have them. Maybe vitamins would help. But I know it is linked to depression. Oh, I could do with more sleep too, but that is not happening anytime soon


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I have them and they make me look like a corpse. I am the only person I know who has permanant eye shadow.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, mine are partly due to genetics, but I've found eliminating caffeine helps make them less noticeable. Supposedly, dark circles can be caused by liver and/or kidney congestion, so maybe doing some kind of cleanse would help?

If neither of those things work, there's also some product by Benefit called Eye Bright that some makeup artists use to help camouflage them some. The eyebrow highlighter by Benefit works as well. I think it's called High Brow.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

I get them too, really badly and I am so fair, that they really stand out, I just use an eye cream in the morning and at night and then I cover the darkness up with concealer, it works really well, noone can tell and if you add just a bit of a shimmery white eyeshadow at the corners of your eyes then you look really well rested, pop on a shimmery lip gloss and a little blush and your good to go


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe try this Charlotte http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/swanson_dark_circle_eye_cream


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

I had this problem in some year of highschool. 
I thought it was because I spent so much time on the computer, in the dark. So I withdrew from doing so which also exercised the want to drink more water and see more sun. But yeah they went away pretty quickly. I remember getting all those rude or misjudged comments on them. it sucked ;<


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have them and it makes my face look sunk and creepy. I sleep more than most people my age though. It's probably my face shape and I'm stuck with them.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Had them all my life


----------



## jazzpollard (Nov 15, 2013)

*Hiiii*

I have them too but apparently there is no way. Some people have a thinner layer of skin under their eyes that shows their veins more. I've tried creams but nothing seems to work and people say get loads of rest but that doesn't make a difference either. I'm sorry i don't have an answer just stating the fact. Use some eye creams tooo!!!!!


----------



## shahg (Apr 13, 2016)

The best remedy to get rid of dark cirlce is potato, its a natural bleach agent and helps rejuvenate skin. Grate some fresh potatoes to extract juice and apply in affected area, wash after 20 minutes. There are other remedies for dark circles you might want to try 23 Home remedies for Dark Circles


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

That can sometimes be a sign that you are either run down, too tired, or aren't looking after yourself well enough.

What is your diet like, are you eating enough and consuming a varied diet? If you aren't already, try to eat plenty of foods rich in vitamins and nutrients such as fruits, salads and vegetables. Healthy proteins are also good for the skin such as oily fish (mackerel, trout, salmon, etc), turkey and chicken.

Also make sure that you are well hydrated throughout the day. Try to avoid drinking sugary drinks such as sodas or fruit juices and focus more on water, sugar free squash, herbal teas etc. Aim to try and drink two litres of fluids per day. And keep alcohol to a minimum as this can dehydrate you.

Adequate sleep is also important, try to get at least 7 hours sleep per night if you can so that you are properly rested.

Eye creams are also very good for keeping the delicate eye area hydrated. Invest in a decent eye cream and every morning and night apply some to the dark circles. Clinique and Clarins do some very nice eye creams.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

hmm, no matter how well i sleep i always have dark circles. in my case they are probably from my sinuses, because when i wash my face they kinda go away for a couple of minutes (maybe because i bent a bit?)

...concealer <3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I have dark cicrles under my eyes all the time. I don't sleep well, I'm also depressed all the time. Although it's kinda hard to see them when I'm out in public.


----------



## loneremo (Mar 22, 2016)

I have them too throughout my whole life. Maybe it's the allergy thing I was born with.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Put some tea bags on them or coffee. Sometimes that helps a little. Or you can use concealer. Some brands might itch and burn a little, but at least nobody notices anything.

It could be lack of sleep or an iron, folic acid or vitamin deficiency. Or crying a lot or rubbing the eyes too much, for whatever reason.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had them for years. Much of it is genetic. You can try some of those creams and lotions made for undereye circles but I think most are a waste of money.

Wear dark glasses. LOL :stu


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Self tanning helps....


----------



## Angeljoy (Jun 14, 2016)

You can use cucumber juice or carrot juice for dark circles. Washing your eyes is also good. You can do eye exercises when you feel tired.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a huge problem for me as well,I haven't found anything that improves them but I think it's lack of sleep and also can be genetic.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I have them even if I sleep well. If I don't sleep much then they become grossly prominent.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cutting down on sodium intake and staying hydrated can help as well. If your diet consists of a lot of sodium/salt it can make your body retain water and contribute to under eye bags too.


----------



## MartinaHaindl (Oct 10, 2016)

I've been using DermalMD Under Eye Treatment Serum for about 5-6 weeks and it works pretty well. I'm starting to notice a difference in my dark circles so I feel like it was money well spent.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've got them due to genetics, but getting more sleep, avoiding stress, drinking more water, and eating simple and healthy makes them less noticeable. i know exercising helps, too, but i don't have the energy for that right now. 

not taking medication makes a difference as well. 

i think when dark circles are more noticeable than usual, it's due to the kidneys and adrenals being overworked and fatigued. probably the liver, too. oh......probably the whole body, lol. stress and toxins kill!!!


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Non stop. I just accepted it, not just the circles but the sleep too.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

someone said to rub turmeric with a litle lemon juice under your eyes or just turmeric, careful not to burn your eyes


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have dark circles under my eyes as well. I have had them for years but I never seem to get enough sleep either. They are really noticeable hen I don't get a lot of sleep. I need about 9 hours of sleep to feel rested but I don't really ever get that much sleep a night.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have them. It's partly genetic because even young people in my family have them....but they do get much worse when I dont sleep.

I don't mind having them. I remember reading a Cosmo article when I was a teen and someone said they looked exotic.lol 

So try to think of it that way....you're just looking sexy and exotic.:smile2:


----------



## LeviMaskell (Oct 18, 2016)

There's a difference between eye circles and eye bags, now the difference is eye bags puff out and eye circles don't


----------

